# Phrag fischeri



## JeanLux (Aug 30, 2015)

In bloom again, but not as nice as last flowering:





Jean


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 30, 2015)

maybe another pic, different flower:





Jean


----------



## dodidoki (Aug 30, 2015)

Amazing!!!! Can you tell me some word about culture?


----------



## get (Aug 30, 2015)

Congrats! Nice flower.

can be a pic of the plant-pot?

I have one, is doing better with a open media, about 3 years in my house and i see the first root growing well now.


----------



## MaryPientka (Aug 30, 2015)

Lovely!


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 30, 2015)

Adorable!!!!!


----------



## 17andgrowing (Aug 30, 2015)

Nice.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 30, 2015)

Very nice.


----------



## abax (Aug 30, 2015)

Jean, I love the way you highlighted the fuzzy bloom. It's
beautiful and one of my favorites. I don't often see photos
that show the full-fuzz of the flower.


----------



## trdyl (Aug 31, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## Clark (Aug 31, 2015)

Sweet!


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks!

Conc. growing/culture: I have many of my 'red' Phrags growing on the windowsill of my bedroom, window oriented east (shadow, when too much of morning sun coming in)!!
They all have a dish under the pot to allow lot of water / humidity!

As well the fischeri as the andrettae are from Popow, and they are still in the original mix/plastic pots! Whereas fischeri likes and is growing well, the andrettae has only 2 growths and will be repotted when blooming is finished!
I always repot into clay with Orchiata, but am realizing actually that Orchiata seems an ideal environment esp. for soft mealies!!!! :-( !






Jean


----------



## NYEric (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks for the plant photos, those are actually some of the best home/nursery grown examples of both species that I have seen. BTW, the mealies aren't eating the orchiata; treat the plants!!!


----------



## fibre (Aug 31, 2015)

What a nice Phrag!


----------



## eaborne (Aug 31, 2015)

Well done!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 31, 2015)

Beautifully grown Jean. I love the fuzziness of the flowers.


----------



## naoki (Aug 31, 2015)

Beautiful plant!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 31, 2015)

Very nice one.


----------



## get (Sep 1, 2015)

Thanks Jean for the photos!

Amazing well growing! I´m with NYeric, is a perfect examples for both spp!

Fischeri for me is hard to grow, dont like that disturb the roots (repoting). 

Thanks again!


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 4, 2015)

Good stuff JeanLux. Do you still have your GH and just trying these indoors for cooler temps?


----------



## Hamlet (Sep 6, 2015)

Cute flower and healthy looking plant. I've been looking for one of these for a while.


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 7, 2015)

SlipperKing said:


> Good stuff JeanLux. Do you still have your GH and just trying these indoors for cooler temps?



Correct Rick!!!! GH still there and full !!!! And too hot in Summer for these somewhat expensive plants that I try to have under closer control in my bedroom !! I have some more spiking, but my kovach is still reticent ! Jean


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Sep 15, 2015)

A beauty!


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 4, 2015)

Just wanted to show an update: new flower on fischeri and on andrettae:






Jean


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 4, 2015)

Beau duo!


----------



## trdyl (Oct 5, 2015)

Nice!

I just love how long andreettae keeps sending out bloom after bloom. My andreettae has been blooming since the end of May. Does fischeri bloom as long?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 5, 2015)

Great color on that fischeri.


----------



## abax (Oct 6, 2015)

Such beautiful flowers. My fischeri should bloom this winter and I'm terribly excited to see the first bud. BTW, my
besseae x Kov. is a slow grower and somewhat frustrating.
The plant looks very good, but is prone to erwinia if left
sitting in water.


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 6, 2015)

trdyl said:


> Nice!
> 
> I just love how long andreettae keeps sending out bloom after bloom. My andreettae has been blooming since the end of May. Does fischeri bloom as long?



Yes, the first flower for fischeri was in Juli, this is the 3. , and at least 2 more buds visible !! For andrettae first flower in August, this one is 2., and 1 more small bud there!!

Jean


----------



## Brabantia (Oct 7, 2015)

Very nice flowers. It seems to me that you have very good plants so take care of them.


----------



## eaborne (Oct 11, 2015)

Cool!


----------

